# Mass. & Quebec to share LE info



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

November 12, 2007

BOSTON --Massachusetts and the Canadian province of Quebec have agreed to share law enforcement information.
The "understanding" was signed by Lieutenant Gov. Tim Murray and Public Safety Secretary Kevin Burke for Massachusetts and by their counterparts in Quebec.

Murray and Burke are in Quebec for a series of meetings. Murray's meetings have addressed transportation and regional energy issues.

Officials didn't release details of the understanding, described as a "partnership and cooperative exchange of law enforcement information."

The two governments have worked closely on security matters in the past. Sever years ago, they agreed to collaborate on emergency preparedness.

In 2003, they agreed to share information on terrorism and organized crime.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2007/11/12/mass_and_quebec_to_share_law_enforcement_info


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*..... because we have so much in common with our neighbor to the North. A screwed up judiciary, liberal ideas, and a penchant for Molson beer. The only good things to come out of Quebec work at your local strip clubs. *


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

HousingCop said:


> *..... because we have so much in common with our neighbor to the North. A screwed up judiciary, liberal ideas, and a penchant for Molson beer. The only good things to come out of Quebec work at your local strip clubs. *


Once again HC is on the money! Nice to see our elected offical LtGov making agreements with a Non-contiguous foreign state to share L.E. information. I don't know what makes less sense, this or the commonwealths' "assault" weapons ban!
:uc:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

HousingCop said:


> *..... because we have so much in common with our neighbor to the North. A screwed up judiciary, liberal ideas, and a penchant for Molson beer. The only good things to come out of Quebec work at your local strip clubs. *


You forgot that they grow good weed up there.


----------

